# [risolto]icona blueman

## polslinux

ho installato blueman...ma nella trayicon c'è un icona "nera"...come ci metto l'icona sua?

per in sistema -> preferenze l'icona bluetooth c'è..Last edited by polslinux on Mon May 31, 2010 1:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

a me di solito questo difetto di icona nera, capita appena installato blueman, non so pero se sia quello il problema, attualmente ho installato la 1.21

----------

## polslinux

l'ho installato ancora 2 giorni fa...e si, ho la 1.21!

----------

## uoslagelo

ho avuto anch'io quel problema. Poi non so perché e per come ma si è sistemato solo

----------

## polslinux

rm -r /usr/local/share/icons/hicolor

gtk-update-icon-cache /usr/share/icons/hicolor

e si è risolto  :Smile: 

----------

